# ACS Assessment - Long Delay



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

There seems to be a long delay in ACS assessment off-late. When we mail them or call them, we get a standard reply that our lead time for assessment is 10-12 weeks.

However in the past, they have shared in assessment within a week. Not sure what is causing so much delay this time. I don't think ACS is delaying the assessment because of anticipated Immigration changes as even if some skills are removed, the applicants can not use the old application and have to file a fresh one. In fact from ACS standpoint, it makes sense to complete the assessment sooner before any changes are announced.

Has any one received their assessment in the month of Jun 2017 from ACS?


----------



## rakeshpetit (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm waiting for my assessment as well. Submitted the application on June 12th. Not sure why its getting delayed.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

*13-June-2017 Applied and waiting*

I have applied on 13-Jun-2017. The status says "With Assessor". Yes, I haven't heard from June month assessment candidate about their result timeline yet. I am also waiting for their results.


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

rakeshpetit said:


> I'm waiting for my assessment as well. Submitted the application on June 12th. Not sure why its getting delayed.


What is the current status of your application in the ACS system? Have you received any communication whatsoever (for example : additional documentation) from ACS so far?


----------



## rakeshpetit (Jun 23, 2017)

Its in stage 4 for atleast 14 days now. Did not receive any communication but read about the server downtime in another thread.


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

shalinjames said:


> I have applied on 13-Jun-2017. The status says "With Assessor". Yes, I haven't heard from June month assessment candidate about their result timeline yet. I am also waiting for their results.


Yeah they are taking unusually long time in June. When did your application status change to "With Assessor"? How many days it took for the case officer to forward your case to assessor?

Mine is still stuck with the Case officer since 2nd week of June


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

It was assigned to case officer on 14th and on 15th it was moved to stage 4 - "with assessor". 

I read in another forum recently. One guy applied exactly on 1st of June and received his results on 20-June. Moreover most of our peers say that it all depends on the nature of the case, few people end up getting their result in a week, while others recievs it in a month time.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> There seems to be a long delay in ACS assessment off-late. When we mail them or call them, we get a standard reply that our lead time for assessment is 10-12 weeks.
> 
> However in the past, they have shared in assessment within a week. Not sure what is causing so much delay this time. I don't think ACS is delaying the assessment because of anticipated Immigration changes as even if some skills are removed, the applicants can not use the old application and have to file a fresh one. In fact from ACS standpoint, it makes sense to complete the assessment sooner before any changes are announced.
> 
> Has any one received their assessment in the month of Jun 2017 from ACS?


I don't agree with you regarding the reasoning why ACS wont delay due to expected changes in skills list.

Have you checked VETASSESS website? THey clearly mention that they will not be releasing any results until July 1st. Since 1st in a Saturday, i don't think ACS will release any results at least until 3rd or 4th of July. 

Who knows what the procedure is for the agencies, maybe they wish to "refund" applicants if their corresponding ANZCO code they applied under is removed from the list?

https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration

************************************

1 July 2017 – Strategic Skills Lists Reforms

Following the visa reform changes announced by the Australian Government in April 2017, VETASSESS anticipates further changes on 1 July to the Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) and Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL). We recommend that you take this into consideration when lodging any new applications. 

While VETASSESS continues to receive skills assessment applications, any new application for General Professional Occupations lodged from now will not be finalised before 1 July 2017. 

Please be advised that the anticipation of changes to the occupation lists will not be considered a valid reason for urgency.

************************************


----------



## Bunty Sharma (May 6, 2017)

I got positive skill assessment by vetassess on 1st june after 7 months ..nothing is sure here..but i suggest all of you not to go for assessment till 4th july
Cheers


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Bunty Sharma said:


> I got positive skill assessment by vetassess on 1st june after 7 months ..nothing is sure here..but i suggest all of you not to go for assessment till 4th july
> Cheers


7 months? wow! Congrats buddy...that's a long grueling wait....

Yes...i suggested the same to couple of my friends, to apply for ACS after July 1st...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

american_desi said:


> 7 months? wow! Congrats buddy...that's a long grueling wait....
> 
> Yes...i suggested the same to couple of my friends, to apply for ACS after July 1st...


He has posted in the wrong thread
He is talking about Vetassess not ACS

Cheers


----------



## Bunty Sharma (May 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> american_desi said:
> 
> 
> > 7 months? wow! Congrats buddy...that's a long grueling wait....
> ...


You mean to say american desi does not understand english..??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bunty Sharma said:


> You mean to say american desi does not understand english..??


I do not know from where you are deriving that conclusion 

I think you should be more careful on what you comment 

Cheers


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

Friends, has any one received the assessment from ACS yet since start of June? 

Also wanted to check if someone has submitted the assessment application post system upgrade whether their assessment has moved to next stage?

It seems ACS has messed up big time during this system upgrade and are still addressing the upgrade issues.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> Friends, has any one received the assessment from ACS yet since start of June?
> 
> Also wanted to check if someone has submitted the assessment application post system upgrade whether their assessment has moved to next stage?
> 
> It seems ACS has messed up big time during this system upgrade and are still addressing the upgrade issues.


There are folks waiting since May 22.....I am still waiting since June 4th...i highly doubt the delay is due to the website upgrades...but u never know!


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

Now that the expected changes in Australia Immigration guidelines have been announced, hope we start receiving the assessment results from ACS.

Please do update us on this forum in case anyone receives any update from ACS.

I have another question on ACS assessment workflow. Earlier there used to be 4 stages and we were able to predict the time when we can expect the assessment results. In the new system, there seems to be only 2 stages (with case officer and with assessor) so its very hard to draw any inferences. Which stage (with case officer and with assessor) generally takes more time?


----------



## ankurkhurana1988 (May 8, 2017)

Guys anyone got their assessment from ACS, I am on the same boat as well..Submitted on 16th June Still awaiting result.


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

ankurkhurana1988 said:


> Guys anyone got their assessment from ACS, I am on the same boat as well..Submitted on 16th June Still awaiting result.



Applied ACS on 26-Jun-2017, moved to with 'assessor' on 28th June. Same status since then.

What's your background. Qualification and ANZSCO code under which you applied?


----------

